# Pension Funds - How do i see performance?



## cr81 (29 Jan 2007)

HI

My company provides a pension plan with a number of funds to select 2 from. I have 2 in particular selected but i want to see the performance of the others or get details about them in general i.e. how risky are they? What was the fund's overall performance last year, year before? etc. Where could i find out such information?

I tried putting the fund names into google but didnt find much/any details.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

cr81 said:


> i want to see the performance of the others or get details about them in general


Past performance is no guide to future returns. 


> i.e. how risky are they? What was the fund's overall performance last year, year before? etc. Where could i find out such information?


The pension provider's website? Ask the pension provider for details.


> Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


Unless you are nearing retirement age you should at least consider sticking most or all of your pension savings into a high (possibly 100%) equity content high risk/reward profile fund.


----------



## cr81 (29 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

I am not near retirement age at all - far from it (25)  and so therefore was thinking that i should take a bit more risk. 

I wanted to find out which of the pension funds would be the medium-high risk in order to move funds to a higher one. Pardon my ignorance here but When you say ask the pension provider that is the pension administrators used by my employer or the actual financial institution that runs the fund?

Thanks again.
Much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jan 2007)

The pension administrators/consultants should have the info but if necessary ask the underwriter. They should also have some indication of the risk/reward profile of each fund but, basically, the more that is invested in equities the higher the risk/reward normally. Why not post the name of the underwriter and the names of the funds in question? It's not giving away any sensitive info and it might allow others to comment in more detail.


----------



## cr81 (29 Jan 2007)

Thanks. 
The funds in question are:

*Bank of Ireland Asset Management Managed Fund:*
*Bank of Ireland Asset Management Index World Equity Fund.*
*Irish Life Secured Performance Fund:*
*Irish Life Cash Fund*
*Fidelity World Fund:*
*Fidelity European Growth Fund:*
*Irish Life Consensus Fund*


I have been advised (by employers/pension administrators) against the BIAM Managed Fund based on poor performance "relative to its bencharks in the market". I assume this means that someone set standard "good" performance rates and the fund did not meet this standard rate?

I have been advised toward investing in the Irish Life Consensus Fund as it is a "passively managed fund which has an objective of producing an investment return in line with the average return of Irish Pension Funds which may be a positive or negative return." which i translated to "its fairly safe and therefore low risk"??? 

I am rather clueless when it comes to financial terms so any advice or objective views on any of these funds would be great! 

Thanks!
Regards.


----------



## Guest126 (30 Jan 2007)

If you are looking for a bit more risk, I would favour one of:

BIAM Index World Equity
Fidelity European Growth

Don't forget that you can mix and match to lower/increase your risk...eg 50% Consensus and 50% Fidelity European Growth

Your employer's pension consultant should be helping you with the decision...


----------



## cr81 (30 Jan 2007)

Thanks very much for the info. Is there somewhere online that i could view details of different funds?

The only advice given was that mentioned in my earlier post - i guess i should be demanding more!

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest126 (31 Jan 2007)

For info on the BIAM funds - 

For info on Fidelity Euro Growth try here - [broken link removed]


----------



## cr81 (31 Jan 2007)

Thanks a mil.


----------

